# Thiamine 'reverses kidney damage'



## spikey (Dec 29, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7796073.stm



> Doses of vitamin B1 (thiamine) can reverse early kidney disease in people with type 2 diabetes, research shows.
> 
> The team from Warwick University tested the effect of vitamin B1, which is found in meat, yeast and grain, on 40 patients from Pakistan.
> 
> ...


----------

